# Deadliest Catch: Northwestern out, Discovery suing Hillstrand's



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I wasn't expecting this, but I hadn't seen that Discovery was suing the Hillstrand's for $3 million.

http://www.cnn.com/2010/SHOWBIZ/TV/09/29/deadliest.catch.captain.leaves.ew/index.html?hpt=Sbin

Production on the next season is scheduled for next month.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

Not good news. Always enjoyed the show and those two families were part of what made the show fun to watch.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Looks like I'll stop watching after Episode 1 this coming season...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Game Fan said:


> Not good news. Always enjoyed the show and those two families were part of what made the show fun to watch.


Exactly. The main reasons a lot of people watched the show was Phil, Sig and Edgar, and the Hillstrand's.

I'll watch the first episode for sure, but after that, not so sure.


----------



## Casey21 (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't think the show can be the same with Phil's passing although I'll still watch. However, now with the departure of Sid, Edgar, and the Hillstrand's, I may also be a 1 episode and out viewer. The above mentioned are/were definitely the heart and spirit of the show. Why can't it be Keith and the Wizard boat that's gone. Not a fan of Keith's - in fact he seems to come off as a bit of a jerk. I don't think it's my imagination that the other captains don't seem to like him very much. If you ever watch 'After the Catch' it's always uncomfortable when Keith speaks and all of the other captains at the table look uninterested and slightly irritated. Can't blame 'em.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I too do not like Keith at all and I wish it was him leaving the show. 

This is just the Discovery Channel cutting of it's own nose to spite it's own face.


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> This is just the Discovery Channel cutting of it's own nose to spite it's own face.


How is this Discovery's fault? They had a contract with the Hillstrands and the Hillstrands didn't want to honor it. Discovery is trying to recoup loses from the now abandoned project.

Don't be surprised is Sig still returns. He's made a lot of money from Deadliest Catch.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

From what I've read, which doesn't include anything from the Hillstrand's side, they agreed to do the Hillstranded special, then basically walked away after two weeks of shooting was complete.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

hookemfins said:


> How is this Discovery's fault?


2 words... Frivolous lawsuit.

3 million? Come on, they didn't lose 3 million shooting for 2 weeks. They are just trying to bankrupt the Hillstrands and put them out of business.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> 2 words... Frivolous lawsuit.
> 
> 3 million? Come on, they didn't lose 3 million shooting for 2 weeks. They are just trying to bankrupt the Hillstrands and put them out of business.


It also includes lost ad revenue.

I'm not sure if 3 million is valid, but the lawsuit isn't frivolous. If the Hillstrand's signed a contract and didn't follow through on it, Discovery shouldn't have to just say "That's OK, we'll forget about the show."


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> It also includes lost ad revenue.
> 
> I'm not sure if 3 million is valid, but the lawsuit isn't frivolous. If the Hillstrand's signed a contract and didn't follow through on it, Discovery shouldn't have to just say "That's OK, we'll forget about the show."


So then take it out of what they would be paid this year for Deadliest Catch. Discovery has now sunk their own show, no pun intended, because of this stupid lawsuit when I'm sure there are ways that both shows could have come about without losing any cast.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I wasn't planning on watching after last season's conclusion.Now I know I'm not going to.These guys were the heart & soul of that show.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I keep hoping this is all just contract posturing and they will find some way to get it back together.

Siging up to do the special, doing all the fliming and then suddenly refusing to show up and having a do not contact letter from their lawyer? Seems like there must be some stuff missing in the middle there.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Jimmy 440 said:


> I wasn't planning on watching after last season's conclusion.Now I know I'm not going to.Thise guys were the heart & soul of that show.


While I am not thrilled about them leaving Sig was my favorite and I am ticked that they are letting him leave the show. Thats 3 of the main boats losing their captains or leaving the show. I dont see how they can get the magic back after that.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Lee L said:


> I keep hoping this is all just contract posturing and they will find some way to get it back together.
> 
> Siging up to do the special, doing all the fliming and then suddenly refusing to show up and having a do not contact letter from their lawyer? Seems like there must be some stuff missing in the middle there.


I agree. There has to be a reason this happened. I doubt they just decided they wanted to be pricks about it. There was probably more pay for them coming for the show anyways. Something is being left out.


----------



## dpfaunts (Oct 17, 2006)

I think the Northwestern and Time Bandit folks made good money from the show and enjoyed their extended fame. But I don't see them coming back, I believe their "brotherhood" mentality is too strong and they'd be happy to return to just fishing. I think the Discovery Channel took a calculated risk and found they bit off more than they could chew. The only thing that is compelling is the Harris boys and how/if they will continue. No other boat/captain that is left is remotely interesting. Let's face it, the show does not have anything about crab fishing to show, all that is left is the human element. Sans the Hillstrand's, Hanson's and Phil Harris there's not enough "humanity" left.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

My views is there's a lot of other boats out there and boats that have been doing it for years too. Discovery will probably try and land on those boats (I would hope) and they will have the human element that is needed for people to continue to watch. 

You can't tell me there isn't two or three other boats out there with personalities like the previous captains/boats. And those captains/boats will be happy and proud to have Discovery Channel on their boat, if not for the fame, the money.

The show will go on... the amout of lost viewers from this set back to the amout of no one watching cuz the show is canceled is still to great and they won't let it die.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Discovery put out a press release: http://tvbythenumbers.com/2010/10/0...ain-phil-harris-sons-josh-jake-on-board/66563 Looks like they are playing up the Cornelia Marie returns angle and did not mention any other boats.


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> 2 words... Frivolous lawsuit.


Frivolous lawsuit is one of the most overused, over-hyped terms. It gets thrown around for every lawsuit that may not make sense. I think you need to read the contract before you assume frivolous lawsuit.

Most people thought that when the lady sued McDonald's because she spilled coffee on herself was frivolous. Guess what? The courts didn't and awarded her money.

My guess is Discovery won't get $3 million but maybe a third or so.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Exactly. The main reasons a lot of people watched the show was Phil, Sig and Edgar, and the Hillstrand's.
> 
> I'll watch the first episode for sure, but after that, not so sure.


Same here, I'm out after episode one. Those are all of the guys I like. I fast forward when Capt Keith is on, unless he is getting beat up or yelled at. :lol:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

hookemfins said:


> Frivolous lawsuit is one of the most overused, over-hyped terms. It gets thrown around for every lawsuit that may not make sense. I think you need to read the contract before you assume frivolous lawsuit.
> 
> Most people thought that when the lady sued McDonald's because she spilled coffee on herself was frivolous. Guess what? The courts didn't and awarded her money.
> 
> My guess is Discovery won't get $3 million but maybe a third or so.


90% of all lawsuits are frivolous...


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> 90% of all lawsuits are frivolous...


Without a "credible" source, your phony stat is frivolous.

Most of your frivolous lawsuits are in the health care industry or from within the prison system. An example of a frivolous lawsuit is if your kid loses a ball in the sun and you sue the coach.

Most lawsuits that stem from breach of contract have some merrit.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

SO, teh boats are leaving this week and next to go out (I think the Time Bandit left int eh last couple of days according to Jonathan's twitter feed) , so unless there is some last minute change. I guess we have the Cornelian Marie and Wizard. Maybe they add back a couple of the boats from back a while ago? Sounds sucky.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

http://press.discovery.com/us/dsc/p...ig-hansen-and-johnathan-an-924/#mkcpgn=fbdsc4

Hansens and Hillstrands will be back. Hillstranded will be completed.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

So this whole thread is now a lie.... We should have the mods edit it to say that they are back. Weird, it all sounds weird.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

SPACEMAKER said:


> http://press.discovery.com/us/dsc/p...ig-hansen-and-johnathan-an-924/#mkcpgn=fbdsc4
> 
> Hansens and Hillstrands will be back. Hillstranded will be completed.


Yes, deadliest catch is nothing without them. Glad to see things worked out


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

webby_s said:


> So this whole thread is now a lie.... We should have the mods edit it to say that they are back. Weird, it all sounds weird.


Well, it certainly looked true when I posted it 

Maybe the whole thing was for publicity?


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

webby_s said:


> So this whole thread is now a lie.... We should have the mods edit it to say that they are back. Weird, it all sounds weird.


Yeah, sounds a bit fishy to me.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

russ9 said:


> Yeah, sounds a bit fishy to me.


No pun intended? :lol:


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Yeah, it was either all for publicity or just a contract dispute.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

It was a dispute.


----------

